# anyone know of an ABA (Applied Behavior Analysis) Tutor in Mayo/ Sligo /Roscommon.



## kathryn (11 Aug 2008)

Hi 

I wonder could anyone have knowledge of an ABA Tutor  in Mayo/ Sligo /Roscommon.

I have tried IAA and HSE neither have come back with any contact

Thanks


----------



## eileen alana (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Could you explain what an ABA Tutor is?


----------



## Anton (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

I don't really see the point in defining what an ABA tutor is. Anyone who would be interested in applying for the position would be familiar with the term. It's a fairly common one these days and is often bandied about in the media.


----------



## Green (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Applied Behavior Analysis...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applied_behavior_analysis

Have you tried checking with the NDA, PWDI or DFI?


----------



## kathryn (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Hi,

Apologies for not explaining what ABA was in my initial post. I have contacted Solas (the diagnostic centre), the HSE and IAA (Irish A
Autism Association) but none have been able to get me a contact. 

Could you explain who PWDI & DFI are?


Thanks


----------



## DavyJones (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

People With Disabilities in Ireland: www.[B]pwdi[/B].ie

And 
Disability Federation Ireland: www.disability-federation.ie


----------



## kathryn (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Thank you


----------



## landlord (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

My girlfriend is an ABA tutor from Mayo, currently working in the North Dublin area and she tells me that you should look at www.rollercoaster.ie and go to "discussions" and then "special needs". There is a post there called "ABA tutors required". If you post on it with your details, there is a good chance someone in your area will respond......good luck


----------



## S.L.F (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*



Anton said:


> I don't really see the point in defining what an ABA tutor is. Anyone who would be interested in applying for the position would be familiar with the term. It's a fairly common one these days and is often bandied about in the media.



I've never heard of that term before.

OP

I looked on [broken link removed] and found some stuff on it.

Hope it helps


----------



## Anton (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*



S.L.F said:


> I've never heard of that term before.


 
Yes, but then you're not applying for the position.


----------



## eileen alana (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*



Anton said:


> Yes, but then you're not applying for the position.


 

It is still enlightening to know what the term means. Next time I see the words ABA Tutor, I will be fully aware of the concept and that's what learning is all about.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*



Anton said:


> Yes, but then you're not applying for the position.



Anton you are no help whatsoever

Have you have nothing constructive to add to the thread.

OP have you had any luck yet


----------



## wavelength (19 Aug 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Hi Kathryn,

RE : landlords reply, that post on the RC special needs board is actually called Tutors needed (I got it wrong when I told landlord & Just looked it up to recheck). 

Here is the link to it: 

[broken link removed]

In that thread someone also suggests posting on:

www.educationposts.com 

Hope to Help.


----------



## kathryn (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Hi All

Sorry fot the long delay in replying ( premature baby very demanding).

Many thanks for all your suggestions. Unfortunately my 3yr old got  a diagnosis of Autism yesterday delivered by the wonderful HSE staff with sympathetic smiles and NOTHING else!! 

I am still trying to find an ABA therapist to work on a home programme so  I'll post on rollercoasterand see how I get on.

Thanks again


----------



## ABAstudent (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

I wonder could anyone have knowledge of an ABA Tutor in Mayo/ Sligo /Roscommon.

Hi Kathryn,

My name is Mary and I am from the Kilkelly/Ballyhaunis area of Mayo. I have recently been extremely lucky to be accepted into the highly competitive 2 year Masters in ABA in NUI Galway. This course is of a very high standard (evident from the fact that over 200 student apply for it each year and only 15 get offered a place). The course is structured in such a way as to allow student to be gain a work placement and experience every week from Monday to Thursday and then to gain the academic side of things with lectures all day every Friday. I will also have numerous assignments and a thesis to complete during the 2 years. I have been employed in a summer camp for autistic children with ABALTA ABA school in Galway and I loved it. As ABA organisations are so sadly scarce in Mayo and surrounding counties, I am still looking for employment that will be supervised by a certified behaviour analyst for the duration of my Masters. Without going on too long, I would be happy to put what I learn into practice and help as many children with autism in Mayo as possible. I could perhaps offer some help to your child if you like. If you would like to contact me, you can email <email address removed pls use PM facility> and I can give you my number. Hope this is some help. Mary.


----------



## kathryn (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: ABA Tutor*

Hi ABA Student

I have sent you a private message. Looking forward to hearingfrom you.


----------



## julesk (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: ABA Tutor available*

Hi Kathryn,

I'm an ABA tutor and recently completed an MA in Dramatherapy. I've over three years experience in the UK and USA where I was trained. It appears that you may have found a tutor? I just wanted to post in case you hadn't.

Regards,
Julie


----------



## BoscoTalking (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: ABA Tutor*



ABAstudent said:


> This course is of a very high standard (evident from the fact that over 200 student apply for it each year and only 15 get offered a place).


as an aside demand does not equate to quality. I should imagine that the demand is due to hundreds of out of work teachers, teachers wanting to upskill etc


----------

